# Jars...where to buy?



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Hello all!!! 

I would like to find some jars to put my honey in but I do not like the mason jars, espeically Kerr because they have writing on the glass. I would like a jar or bottle that is smoothly rounded. 

Glass is good for now. Not ready for plastic yet.


----------



## bjerm2 (Jun 9, 2004)

www.Betterbee.com on page 37 of thier cataloge has jars that I think is what your looking for.
http://www.mannlakeltd.com/catalog/page53.htm These folks might have it too.
http://www.dadant.com/catalog/default.php?osCsid=e8a04b3ad7891505538b92118841271b&cPath=33 

Good luck. I hope you find the type of jars your looking for.
Dan


----------



## SilverFox (Apr 25, 2003)

Goodwill or Vaule Village, Salvatation Army or any thirft stores.
Cheif if you still have my ph# call, the weekend after this next (after the 22nd) I'll be home. Or e-mail.

------------------
'WHEN WE CLOSE OUR EYES WE ALL LOOK THE SAME' GWPW 03


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Silver:

I need to glance out my calendar but that should work out good. is there a bee supply store up your way?


----------



## SilverFox (Apr 25, 2003)

Steamboat Lil's out steamboat island way.

------------------
'WHEN WE CLOSE OUR EYES WE ALL LOOK THE SAME' GWPW 03


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Quite a few people just want a quart of honey in a mason canning jar,and dont seem really happy to get a state of the art plastic honey jar.So for those customers,one would do well to pack up some quart jars(new of course).Look for the seasonal sales.

[This message has been edited by loggermike (edited August 16, 2004).]


----------



## SilverFox (Apr 25, 2003)

Loggermike; You'd be surprised at the quality of glass jars that you can get at Goodwill, Salvation Army or Various other stores along the same line as Thirft stores. Value Village and Goodwill up here, I've gotten qt canning jars, Kerr, Ball and Mason, for as little as $0.25 apiece, I just run them thru the dishwasher once or twice and buy the lids, fill and go. Of course using common sense if I smell a strong order I don't buy them.

------------------
'WHEN WE CLOSE OUR EYES WE ALL LOOK THE SAME' GWPW 03


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Just thinking about some of the nasty stuff I have put in mason jars makes me worry about recycled jars.I just wont put honey in anything but new containers.


----------



## DCH (Aug 30, 2004)

We look for sales of the canning/mason jars at the local Big Lots and stock up. Last time we did this (last year), they averaged out to about .33 cents/jar.

We also give a .25 cent credit for jars returned by our customers. Once sterilized and with a new lid, they're good as new, we save a little on the price of glass, and we figure that we're doing our part for "Mother Earth" by recycling.


----------



## OldScout (Jul 2, 2004)

My local Lions Club has a big junk sale once a year and I bought 18 dozen mason jars for $15. Hid them all in the garage before my wife got home because I knew she would think I was crazy when I told her. Yep, she did. Anyhoo, I will sterilize them in the canning boiler and I'm set for a very looooong time.


----------

